# Sithonia-Halkidiki



## Trolovi (May 26, 2016)

Hi everyone!My English is not so good so J apologise in the beginig.Last few years we were on a vication in Greece and it is a very beautiful country so j got a dream to by some house and get start to live on Sithonia,the best place to live,for my opinion.J put som videos on Youtube where you can see how much j love sithonia.Video about Sarti and the beaches around it you can fine if you tap SARTI 2015,SITHONIA,GREECE MARJAN VULIC.
J dont have so much money so this is only my dream but some day for sore j will buy some little house on sithonia and get live there.


----------

